# Cast Iron vs Stainless steel smoker boxes



## jr13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

Great site.  I tried to do some searching around but could not find any answers.  Do you all have any preference to what metal of smoker boxes?  I am looking into buying one pretty soon.  Thank you for the responses

J


----------



## eman (Oct 16, 2010)

I assume by smoker box you are asking about a chip holder to put in your smoker???

 If so ,Cast iron would be the way to go IMHO.


----------



## jr13 (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry.  Yes I mean a chip holder to put into a gas grill.  Can't afford the smoker itself yet


----------



## eman (Oct 16, 2010)

Like i said i would go w/ cast iron w/ a top . won't warp in the heat and i think will provide a more even heat .


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 16, 2010)

I use this one in my GOSM and it works great

http://www.lowes.com/pd_183371-4798...3&x=33&storeId=10151&ddkey=http:SearchCatalog


----------

